# Swindon show 22-10-2011



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Who is planning to go to the Swindon show please?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Meeee


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

oh cool.  Its the only show I know I'll be able to get to as hubby's parents actually live in Hermitage.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I've only ever been to one show, the one that was in Hermitage, going to one this saturday


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Gosh, October is a long way off and there're many shows inbetween now and then BUT.....Swindon is one of my favourite show venues and, all being well, I shall be there as usual


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well good luck for Saturday if your showing and in october I'll be able to see your lovely meecies!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I know its a long way off Tratallen but it is the only show that I know I will be able to get to!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I will be showing 2 on saturday, first time so I'm not expecting much just some advice from the judges on how I can make improvements, one doe has just had a litter so hopefully you'll see those in october


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

A wise choice. That would be good!  Even though I just have mine as pets I do plan to breed future mice when I can get a shed. haha


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopefully ill get there but we shall see, might show at the swindon one.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i shall be there and hopefully showing aswell


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

to far in the future for a decision from me but I try to support as many as possible.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I think we might be coming. If someone would be kind enough to lend me a maxey on the day, I might even have something to show . My membership is just waiting for my trip to the post office on Monday, so assuming all goes well and someone feels generous...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

tratallen and I wil be there for sure. Kage, I'm sure we'll have a spare Maxey you can use 

See you there!


----------



## sharon Gough (Oct 12, 2011)

see you there guys  not sure if im entering anything yet but ill be there


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

closing day for entries today Peeps, so get em in. Double check your entries as Brian wont change them on the day.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

closing day for entries today Peeps, so get em in. Double check your entries as Brian wont change them on the day.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Trying to decide whether to come atm. I have nothing ready to show since my little buck got an ear chip -_-. Its an expensive trip T_T.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm there!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've made an entry although I won't be attending.I want to support Brians efforts to put on a show.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

heya magan, glad ur coming. how u getting thetre now?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The lovely heather is taking me


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh brilliant. see you there


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I was really sorry that I couldn't make it but our upstairs toilet overflowed & you can imagine the chaos that ensued


----------

